# Considering working at EMAL



## JSB (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

My wife and I are in the early stages of considering jobs at EMAL (Emirates Aluminium). We have 2 children 10 & 15. If there is anyone out there who currently works there it would be great to hear from any experiences you have had so far, in relation to where it is best to live (in your opions) Abu Dhabi or Dubai for driving to work. We have been told that it will take quite some time before the roles become available so we thought we would start with a short note to see if there are any others working there and what experiences you have had so far.
I have been reading a lot on the forums about cost of living etc and have found them to very helpfull. We did get told by the recruiting agency that prices were still set to come down further in regards to renting apartments/villas. Can anyone confirm? 
Let me know if I have posted this in the wrong spot. I'm new.

J


----------



## akkoroth (Jan 2, 2010)

JSB said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are in the early stages of considering jobs at EMAL (Emirates Aluminium). We have 2 children 10 & 15. If there is anyone out there who currently works there it would be great to hear from any experiences you have had so far, in relation to where it is best to live (in your opions) Abu Dhabi or Dubai for driving to work. We have been told that it will take quite some time before the roles become available so we thought we would start with a short note to see if there are any others working there and what experiences you have had so far.
> I have been reading a lot on the forums about cost of living etc and have found them to very helpfull. We did get told by the recruiting agency that prices were still set to come down further in regards to renting apartments/villas. Can anyone confirm?
> ...


The prices of everything has gone up in UAE for the past 8 years.
Rent for appartments had gone up by almost 300%. Now the rent has come down to 150 to 200 % level in Dubai, while as in Abudhabi it is still on the higher side.
Drivng from Abudhabi to Emal is better than driving from dubai to Emal. Everyone keeps hoping to have the prices go down, like your recruiting agent. They only need to get you convinced to accept the offer so that they can put up their invoice.

Apart from slary and other perks you should negotiate for around AED 200,000 per annum if you plan to have a villa. Set aside at least AED 125 to 150 thousand for a decent apartment in UAE.

Hope this helps you to decide.
regards,
akkoroth


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

hi, i have been work at EMAL in the design office for 8 months. i have just moved to dubai as the rent is about half (yes half) the price in abu dhabi. i am in jumiera lake towers and drive about 50mins to work each day. sheik zayed road is a nerve racking experience if you are not used to commuting (i drove into central london for many years, that was a walk in the park).
also, EMAL is in the middle of nowhere, ie no shops, banks, life etc.


----------



## JSB (Aug 22, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*



gazzacbr said:


> hi, i have been work at EMAL in the design office for 8 months. i have just moved to dubai as the rent is about half (yes half) the price in abu dhabi. i am in jumiera lake towers and drive about 50mins to work each day. sheik zayed road is a nerve racking experience if you are not used to commuting (i drove into central london for many years, that was a walk in the park).
> also, EMAL is in the middle of nowhere, ie no shops, banks, life etc.



Thanks Gazza,

We are just about to receive the package to have a look at. I'm sure we'll have plenty of more questions for you soon.

Thanks,

J


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

hi, i've just re-read my answer and i did forget to say that even though there is nothing here, the office is well run, safety is a very high priority, the canteen is good, and parking is easy ;-)
if only they had a shopping mall (just joking)


----------

